# Legal Feeding in LP?



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

With the extensive "global warming" we have been experiencing lately, would it be legal [within the confines of the permanent deer baiting/feeding ban in the LP] to cut and drop cedar branches from trees on private property for winter deer feed.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

twodogsphil said:


> With the extensive "global warming" we have been experiencing lately, would it be legal [within the confines of the permanent deer baiting/feeding ban in the LP] to cut and drop cedar branches from trees on private property for winter deer feed.


There would be nothing illegal about that but I would recommend thinking about that more because if you start removing branches from cedar you are also removing some of the thermo cover too that helps animals stay protected from weather among other possibilities.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

These would be isolated/semi-isolated cedars that have have no low branches and provide little if any thermal cover.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I know of one person that was ticketed for doing so. He fought it and won, but it was expensive and a pain.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

NO "intentional" feeding of deer. 

The guy I know admitted to cutting the boughs deliberately to feed the deer. 

Now, if you had just decided that you needed to make your own Christmas wreath, or you were going to make some "rustic cedar" furniture, as is such a practice everywhere up here (which makes me think of the idiosyncracy of permits to cut on state land in established deer yards being commonly issued by forestry divisions up here to woodcutters with just such a purpose, which makes my skin crawl, leaving one to wonder why the MNRTF is alternately funding the purchase of lands known as WINTER DEER YARDS-lol)...and just left the tops behind because you didn't need them, well...the CO actually told him that would be OK.

But you would need to prove to the CO that was what you were doing. 

They just don't want to see deer standing around, nose to nose, chowing on something you provided for them.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Cedars take so long to grow, that cutting them to artificially deal with a bad winter instead of the bigger causes of winter kill is shortsighted. IMHO


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Well, there you have it, bunch of different opinions. I sure would like to know all the details of those two situations but guess you have to choose what you wish to do.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Last year I was hunting the muzzy season in the WUP. I had a pile of alphalpha and corn out for the deer. I snipped off a few cedar branches to brush in my blind. The next day when I went out to sit in my blind EVERY piece of cedar was gone. That is when I realized how much the deer like cedar bows. They would walk past the alphalpha and corn to eat the cedar snippings.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have some friends who are hunting the winter archery season here in the UP. They put out corn, apples and cedar boughs. The deer are ignoring the corn and apples and gobbling up the cedar. The loggers say that starting up a chain saw in a cedar patch is like ringing dinner bell - deer appear very rapidly. Some will feed on the tops while the logger is cutting off the log.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

cedar is very important to deer and i would put down a bale of hay and leave them alone. Some cedar swamps/groves can maintain over a 10+ degree warmer area. Many researchers are saying the depletion of cedar swamps and trees have an adverse affect due to how long they take to establish and their postive support for deer in the winter...........just my 2 cents------------------jon


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I know of one person that was ticketed for doing so. He fought it and won, but it was expensive and a pain.


I have to assume that what you are describing didn't happen this year because there hasn't been enough time for something like that to have gone through the legal system, so what happened?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

answerguy8 said:


> I have to assume that what you are describing didn't happen this year because there hasn't been enough time for something like that to have gone through the legal system, so what happened?


I thought the same as you answerguy. I figured it wasn't worth my trouble trying to get more info though and start negatives in this thread.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

answerguy8 said:


> I have to assume that what you are describing didn't happen this year because there hasn't been enough time for something like that to have gone through the legal system, so what happened?


It happened about five years ago in Marquette in the park where they banned baiting. It was a well publicized case.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Trophy Specialist said:


> It happened about five years ago in Marquette in the park where they banned baiting. It was a well publicized case.


I suspected it was the great poacher Smith Case. Circumstances are a little different than what we are talking here.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Here is a link to the Smith information. I see in the limk he was apparently convicted but was appealing the decesion. The link doesn't state (that I read) that he won so as far as I know he still lost. I also believe it was the city police that charged Smith but, of course again, this has nothing to do with the current topic.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18635&highlight=feed+Smith+Marquette


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

boehr said:


> Here is a link to the Smith information. I see in the limk he was apparently convicted but was appealing the decesion. The link doesn't state (that I read) that he won so as far as I know he still lost. I also believe it was the city police that charged Smith but, of course again, this has nothing to do with the current topic.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18635&highlight=feed+Smith+Marquette


Wrong case boehr. I couple years later he was ticketed for feeding a cedar bough to deer in the same park where feeding deer was illegal.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Another thing to consider when artificially feeding deer in the winter is do the deer normally yard in that area? If not, I wouldn't even consider it because I have read cases where deer were using up to much energy travelling back & fourth to the food source and some younger deer were actually expiring along the route. Just another heads-up

CB


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Wrong case boehr. I couple years later he was ticketed for feeding a cedar bough to deer in the same park where feeding deer was illegal.


Then please post the info if it was a well publicized case. I sure never hear anything about it or read anything about it on this site so it must have not been to well publicized. What are the factual details and sources of info?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

boehr said:


> Then please post the info if it was a well publicized case. I sure never hear anything about it or read anything about it on this site so it must have not been to well publicized. What are the factual details and sources of info?


It made the outdoor news papers at the time. You can find out about the details yourself by contacting any number of sources. If you want me to proof that what I'm saying is true, then that will require a $100 wager with the proceeds to be donated to cherity. If I'm right, then you pay. If I can't proof it, then I'll pay.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Trophy Specialist said:


> It made the outdoor news papers at the time. You can find out about the details yourself by contacting any number of sources. If you want me to proof that what I'm saying is true, then that will require a $100 wager with the proceeds to be donated to cherity. If I'm right, then you pay. If I can't proof it, then I'll pay.


That post doesn't surprise me. Your info is always about you and not to help hunters in general. I don't want want you to prove anything because you always just provide your version or spin. To bad you can't share infomation but then like I said, doesn't suprise me.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The person I know who was ticketed hasn't been to court yet. Next month, apparently. He just got the ticket a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

boehr said:


> That post doesn't surprise me. Your info is always about you and not to help hunters in general. I don't want want you to prove anything because you always just provide your version or spin. To bad you can't share infomation but then like I said, doesn't suprise me.


I gave all the details that I can remember (see my other posts). A guy was ticketed for feeding deer cedar in an area where feeding deer was illegal. He had to fight the ticket in court and he won, end of story. Then you started asking for links and proof like you were doubting that my story was true (typical boehr). Just becuase you did not read about a tidbit of news on this forum does not mean that it did not happen. I'm not going to waste my time jumping though hoops for you or anybody else to proof the posts I make unless they put their money where their mouth is. I've challenged people to the same type of wager on here three times now in the last month when I've been called out and not one has taken me up yet. I'm trying to raise money for cherrity and can't seem to find anybody to help.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I gave all the details that I can remember (see my other posts). A guy was ticketed for feeding deer cedar in an area where feeding deer was illegal. He had to fight the ticket in court and he won, end of story. Then you started asking for links and proof like you were doubting that my story was true (typical boehr). Just becuase you did not read about a tidbit of news on this forum does not mean that it did not happen. I'm not going to waste my time jumping though hoops for you or anybody else to proof the posts I make unless they put their money where their mouth is. I've challenged people to the same type of wager on here three times now in the last month when I've been called out and not one has taken me up yet. I'm trying to raise money for cherrity and can't seem to find anybody to help.


Whatever TS, typical for you too. And yes I doubt anything you post, that is my typical thoughts for your posts. All spin.


----------

